# Selling Blood Angels army!



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey I have a listing on Ebay for one of my armies im selling but Im open to private offers from this site and also interested in trades!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Warhammer-40000-Blood-Angels-Army-/201388239326?


----------

